# Normal delivery 650 and  V27.0



## nelamaria (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi!

need clarification in some of the guidelines to apply with ICD-9 650 and V27.0

New coding books for 2011 state that the V27.0 should be use in all maternal records.

but also Mention the the V27.0 should be use in conjuction with 650

those that mean if the pt had a C-Section for A Breech Delivery that I can add the V27.0 to the first two code for the Breech and the C-Section.

Need help clarifying this. 

Thank you.


----------



## preserene (Jan 31, 2011)

It makes a real sense and reasonabe to add V27.x  as an outcome for any type of delivery , be it CS, breech extraction, assisted breech delivery, or forceps or ventouse. The final out come of the culminating pregnancy, delivery  is baby/babies.
Thank you .


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 31, 2011)

Every delivery has an outcome.  therefore a V27.x code is necessary to define the type of outcome.


----------

